# DVD 180 mm master stampers - newbee - easiest PMG test



## Anonymous (Apr 5, 2008)

Howdy:
In posession of a quantity of the above and wish to test PMG content. Definitely no Gold... one side very shiny like rhodium. Must I undergo entire analysis routine or is there some simpler go / nogo test for platinum / rhodium? 

These disks are the negatives used to produce DVDs'. From what I can determine they are composed of nickel // cobalt at the minimum but may contain or be made of any one of a number of precious metals.

Standing by for your reply... Walt


----------



## lazersteve (Apr 5, 2008)

Walt,

3 drops of HCl plus one drop of nitric. Then heat for 30 seconds (I use a heat gun). Now soak up the liquid with a cotton swab, test with stannous chloride. Orange = Pt.

Steve


----------



## Ian_B (Apr 6, 2008)

are these dvd stamps for Movies? or are they the stamps for DVD +-R's ?

if they are for actual movies and you know what the movies are they would probably bring in a heck of alot more money for the memorabilia aspect


----------



## Anonymous (Apr 7, 2008)

While undoubtedly of some collectible value doing anything other than destroying them most likely would open up huge cans of ugly worms... copyrights being the first. I have about 40,000 of them... hopefully there's some precious metals involved...


----------



## Exibar (Apr 26, 2008)

those sound neat, coul dyou post a picture or two of them?


----------

